# Авиация > Холодная война >  Крушение  Ту-134А-ЛЛ, СССР-65687, Североморск 17.06.1982 год.

## Lelik30

Доброй ночи всем.Огромная просьба у кого есть какая ни будь информация(любая) по крушению МАП Ту-134А №65687 17.06.1982 года город Североморск поделитесь пожалуйста.Собираю для себя.На этом борту был мой отец. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Lynx

Вот тут есть немного:
http://aviation-safety.net/database/...?id=19820617-0
http://www.airdisaster.ru/database.php?id=153

----------


## Lelik30

> Вот тут есть немного:
> http://aviation-safety.net/database/...?id=19820617-0
> http://www.airdisaster.ru/database.php?id=153


Спасибо это я видел.

----------


## Nazar

Я жил в то время в Североморске-1, но был слишком мал, что-бы помнить о ней.
Все что я о этой катастрофе слышал, сводилось к тому-же, что Вы уже прочитали, сомневаюсь что Вы сможете самостоятельно найти подробности катастрофы, надо искать очевидцев, людей служивших тогда на Севере-1, возможно получится найти руководителя полетов и Вы сможете получить самую достоверную информацию.
Кстати, борт планировал садиться в самом Североморске-1, или в Сафоново на Малый?
Просто по ссылке на иностранный источник, местом назначения указано Сафоново.

----------


## Lelik30

Нет место посадки мне не известно.

----------


## FBW

В книге Леонида Попова  "Страстная неделя" подробно описана катастрофа ТУ-134А-ЛЛ.

----------


## AndyK

Дорогие админы, не сочтите за труд поправить заголовок поста, ну не паровоз же Ту-134 в конце концов....

----------


## Nazar

> Дорогие админы, не сочтите за труд поправить заголовок поста, ну не паровоз же Ту-134 в конце концов....


Исполнено ... :Smile:

----------


## kgb560

Что это?
 :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Что это?


Я встречный вопрос задам.
К чему это здесь?

----------

